
I Peeked Into My Node_Modules Directory And You Won’t Believe What Happened Next - akras14
https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558#.qasljl44k
======
abrkn
If you've ever gone on a weekend trip and found yourself three majors behind
on Babel upon returning to work, you'll enjoy reading this piece.

------
kixpanganiban
The PR for this is gold:
[https://github.com/babel/babel/pull/3641](https://github.com/babel/babel/pull/3641)

------
vmasto
The comments are gold. Better than YouTube.

------
jmcmichael
Satire.

~~~
akras14
Or is it?

~~~
bulkan
[https://github.com/babel/babel/blob/master/packages/babel-
co...](https://github.com/babel/babel/blob/master/packages/babel-
core/src/api/node.js)

